

MoreCowBells: New revelations about the NSA's practices - aestetix
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/visuel/2015/01/24/cowbells-nouvelles-revelations-sur-les-pratiques-de-la-nsa_4561547_3234.html

======
lwhalen
I speak two languages - English, and Bad English. Any chance we could get a
translation from the original article's French into one of the above?

